# RSD Wildcat V3



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm looking for feedback on the newly tweeked RSD wildcat. It seems like the only full suspension with components I would want that I might actually be able to afford, so it's on my short list, though I can't find much info on the latest model.

It looks like they addressed the dropper insertion issue. First hand experience on this would be nice as I have a 37.5" inseam and will need lots of drop. 

Thanks in advance if anyone has given it a try and would like to share.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I had a medium V2 for a while, I got it when the Middlechild warranty batch issue happened. The dropper situation was definitely the biggest buzzkill with that frame, and I ended up having to run a 125mm... which is just not enough in my personal opinion. If they fixed that then I'd say the only other niggle I'd ask about is the cable routing. They had some cable clips and tie points on the V2 that were backwards and made for some very awkward cable routings. 

Overall it's a nice frame. Not the best climber, but for the price point if you're on a budget I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

Just looked closer at their website. 
Looks like they now include metric shock sizing and increased rear travel by 5mm to 125mmm shorter and straighter seat tube to allow more dropper insertion, and internal cable routing on the front triangle. Sounds good to me, like they addressed the few issues the last one had. I'd love to give it a try. If I do ever pull the trigger on this bike I'll update here with impressions. It's still such a killer deal.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

This bike is included in the downcounty pinkbike field test, so you should be able to get some reliable intel on it pretty soon.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

kbeefy said:


> This bike is included in the downcounty pinkbike field test, so you should be able to get some reliable intel on it pretty soon.


I saw that! Pretty excited to hear about that one. Might be my next frame.


----------

